# Lots of rabbit tracks but can't find them. Any advice?



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

I have a lot of land behind the house and there are a ton of rabbit tracks in the new snow. I've worked pretty hard to push some rabbits out but haven't seen any. I have labs that are bird dogs, so I don't really use them. Basically I am trampling in thick brush alone then stopping to look and see if there is movement. Anyone have any ideas of how I can get some activity?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

RClark1985 said:


> I have a lot of land behind the house and there are a ton of rabbit tracks in the new snow. I've worked pretty hard to push some rabbits out but haven't seen any. I have labs that are bird dogs, so I don't really use them. Basically I am trampling in thick brush alone then stopping to look and see if there is movement. Anyone have any ideas of how I can get some activity?


buy a beagle. train it. and enjoy the fun of a running hound.


----------



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

michhutr said:


> buy a beagle. train it. and enjoy the fun of a running hound.


I wish. It'd be me sleeping in the kennels if we get another dog though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Those labs can flush the rabbits. They'd enjoy the exercise. I got my parent's German Shepard hooked on it.


----------



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

That's awesome. How did you get it started? Did you use a scent at first?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I took him for a walk 

Kicked a few brush piles and after a while he figured it out. Couldn't get outa the house with a gun after that, without sneaking. He even ended up given a little voice when he had the rabbit in sight. He was older and never learned to scent them but we had fun.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

RClark1985 said:


> I have a lot of land behind the house and there are a ton of rabbit tracks in the new snow. I've worked pretty hard to push some rabbits out but haven't seen any. I have labs that are bird dogs, so I don't really use them. Basically I am trampling in thick brush alone then stopping to look and see if there is movement. Anyone have any ideas of how I can get some activity?


Thick brush is good, but brush piles are better. I've rabbit hunted for years without a dog. My dad has a farm and every year we add some brush piles. Even though I don't have a dog, I still do fairly well, but you gotta work at it. Dress light even if its cold because you'll get pretty worked up if you do it right. From going around the farm and stomping brush piles, we saw 7 a couple weeks ago and got 4 in about a 3 hour hunt. I'm sure I don't do as well as guys that run dogs, but as long as we keep building the cover, I usually always get at least a couple in a 2-3 hour hunt, which is good enough for me. Also, the size of the pile I think is important. I've kicked rabbits out of pretty small piles, but I firmly believe you can build them too large.


----------



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

How are you working the brush? Just kicking at it? Do you have a technique that works well? I try to kick then stop for a few seconds.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Joe Bondroff (Dec 28, 2013)

I usually hunt with another guy. One jumps on brush piles w/o a gun and we switch on and off. I have hunted on windy and bitterly cold days like this and have many skunked days with only a few days limiting out in the past. Days where the temp has been between 20 and 30 and the sun is out have led to some pretty productive days.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Those labs can flush the rabbits. They'd enjoy the exercise. I got my parent's German Shepard hooked on it.


Thats cool,im on my 3rd german shepard and 1st 1 loved to hunt rabbits by sight also,she never trusted her nose but for a big dog was not afraid to dive right in the briers after rabbits.
2nd shepard didnt like guns at all and wouldnt even go walking if i had 1,but brought me 3 sheds back in 1 season.never found another after that yr.
current shepard not a gun fan either and gives up on her nose way to soon,she'd rather backtrack lol


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spot and stalk is a awesome way do to it as well. Right before dark walk very very slowly and you can see them sitting in the snow. 
That's usually how it works though tracks and no rabbits.. It's got a lot to do with conditions as well. A calm SUNNY day will have rabbits out and aboutall day long. Average or cold weather it's right before dark and early morning if it's nice out they stay out in the brush all day. Fresh snow helps as well. If u keep at it they will be out one of these times. Happened to me every year before I had dogs. If go out and see nothing but tracks everywhere but I went out a week later on a nice sunny day and had a limit in a hour...Or just get a beagle


----------



## RClark1985 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses fellers!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah jump on the piles like a maniac and stab inside of them with a stick is what I like to do. Some of those buggers won't run out of the pile until they are literally poked or stepped on!


No ducks, no glory!


----------

